# angel auf der insel rab!!!!!kroatien



## dany345 (6. Mai 2004)

hi ich angle immer auf der insel rab banjol wenn einer fragen hat ich beantworte sie so schnell wie möglich#6 :b #q #6


----------



## jobulena (16. Mai 2004)

*AW: angel auf der insel rab!!!!!kroatien*

Hallo!
Einmal hast Du mir schon geantwortet auf meine Frage, was und wie ich auf Rab fischen kann.
Vielleicht hast Du in der Zwischenzeit etwas Neues erfahren können, vielleicht auch von Deinem Onkel in Banjol #t . 
Wir meine Frau, meine Tochter und ich fahren am 13.06.2004 auf jeden Fall wieder nach Rab, nach Supetarska Draga.
Und ich freue mich wirklich schon sehr aufs Fischen #: #w .
Danke für Deine Rückantwort #6  . 

Liebe Grüssse #h 
Josef


----------



## fly fisher (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: angel auf der insel rab!!!!!kroatien*

Ich und ein freund von mir Fahren am 1.7. nach rab und wollen dort angeln könnt ihr mir tipps zum fischen geben und mir sagen wo die bessen plätze sind ;+. auser dem wüsste ich gerne mit welche Fischen wir rechen könne und wie wir sie am bessten fangen könne 


danke :g


----------

